# Ring and pinion install



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I tend to consider myself a DIY'er and a shade tree mechanic so occasionally I have a friend ask for automotive help.

This weekend I installed a ring and pinion set in a friend's axle for him.

Here's the final pattern on the ring gear.

The axle is a Dana 35 from a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pm me how, I am regearing my Jeep TJ.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

It is much easier to answer specific questions since I have no reference point for what your mechanical abilities are and your understanding of the workings of an axle. 

That would be like asking a scientist to explain 'science'. Lol


----------



## baymaster in wylie (Oct 4, 2014)

jtrux said:


> I tend to consider myself a DIY'er and a shade tree mechanic so occasionally I have a friend ask for automotive help.
> 
> This weekend I installed a ring and pinion set in a friend's axle for him.
> 
> ...


That looks perfect! Pretty good skills you have Buddy..


----------

